
Ask HN: Building a website with event calendars, registration, and payment - FlopV
 I need to build out a website with class calendars and the ability to register for different 1 time classes, with the ability to allow the user to pay on line and get them registered for the class. 
Should I use something like paypal or braintreepayments?<p>This isn&#x27;t a 1 time event, but basically an ongoing calendar that people can register for different days&#x2F;times.  
Anyone have any tips of suggestions?
======
dragonbonheur
Why aren't you using a customized version of Moodle with a payment processing
plugin?

